# tracing jack....



## jack9 (22 July 2007)

tracing jack....

16.0ish - bay gelding - idxtb??? - 2 white diamond shaped markings on his back legs. - a star shape on his head - approximately 10 years old (we took his birthday from feb when we bought him) i think his passort says the 1st iof may is his birthday....

dont know his breeding as i was told me was imported from ireland (whether thats true or not i dont know)

I bought him in feb 04 - sold him jan/feb 05 to someone in glouchester? - do know the persons name

jack was parelli schooled and had issues with being ridden, - sold from burnley

could have been sold on since....

any news good or bad - ive been trying to trace this horse for 2 years and just want to know how hes doing, hes my first horse so he meant a lot to me.

thanks for reading, any info, no matter how small, please lemme know!  

thanks


----------



## jack9 (29 August 2007)

bump

he may have moved on since (from glouchester) possibly untrue i dont know

thanks


----------



## jack9 (22 May 2010)

forgot about this thread but bump anyhow...


----------



## jack9 (30 July 2010)

up.........  




i was told "rachel scott"  bought him?

i have fb'd the name but its a rather common name :/


----------



## becstew (10 August 2010)

Can you post a bigger picture please?


----------



## BeckyX (10 August 2010)

I will have a go, i have traced 2 ponies i knew so far


----------



## jack9 (14 August 2010)

hey both thanks for replying.....

the pics are on my photobucket but i have an album ful of pics of him - when i get home later i will take some of those bigger and put them on here 

thanks - would love to find him


----------



## horsecrazy25 (16 August 2010)

Sorry, no help but just like to say that i hope you find him, looks like my boy except my boy called Jake! x


----------



## jack9 (16 August 2010)

s'ok thanks 

i havent managed to do any more pics yet as ive been ded busy....

he looks very common except his diamond back legs


----------

